# Show me your paints !!!



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

shes a bit dirty lol shes also fat lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, her face is really pretty. Here is my former turd. He was sold a few years ago but I was still proud of him.
These pix were taken about a month and a half after I got him and I was still trying to put weight on him but he is not nearly as bad as he was.


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful horses


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My paint Kiara. She's 4.5 years old and I own her since she was a yearling (she's an abuse case). :wink:


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

this is my horse as a yearling


as a 3 yo


as a 4yo


my other paint


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is Clifford!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

TooSleepy, love your horse x_x!!

Here's mine.. they're filthy!!  Sorry about the big pictures ^^;

Dreamer (Spotted Saddle Horse, 3 years old):

His 3rd ride !



























Dreamer with Rain, my other Paint Horse 



















Now Rain! 


















(Those were Rain, Dreamer, and Joey's halters on the ground around her. I took them off to take pictures and threw em on the ground and she was like OMG YAY 

Onto Sweetie (Skippy!'s Mom):










Skippy! (Solid Bred Paint, but purebred!):










Charity (Solid Bred Paint, registered with the APHA. Pure QH x Pure APH):










For whatever reason I cannot access my pictures of Miakoda I have on Horse Forum ; But I will post hers once i can =)

Out of my 8 horses 6 of them are Paints of some sort of variety. Infact, I only own 1 solid horse, and she is a Buttermilk Buckskin, lol! I have very bling-y horses!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Laura i love your horse x____________x He looks so beautiful in your avatar too!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Skippy! Your horses look great too. Sweetie has very interesting markings! Dreamer is also beautiful!


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks skippy, i love sweeties markings, very unique. also dreamer is a cool marked sabino. My friend has a grey and white sabino walker.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Toosleepy, Thank you! The grey and white sabinos are to die for... Im envious! The funny thing about Dreamer, is when i bought him he looked like your horse in color, and thats what i wanted. A nice chestnut/sorrel horse with lots of white on the face and legs. Then he shedded out and my jaw hit the floor O_O!

I just dug up some pictures of Dreamer and Rain shedded out for the summer last year:



















Its amazing how light he gets o.o;

Rain:

















(She has a heart!! <3!)


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

My horse is 5 years old 15hh and crazy but love her shes so cute I call her chief crazy horse lol I keep calling her a filly cause I got her when she was 3 almost 4
Ireland ,chief crazy horse,Angel..... 
P.S My bay mare looks a bit like your horse Skippy the body shape not markings!!!


----------



## Jump4heaven (Feb 26, 2009)

<----- My avatar


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Everyone's paints are soo gorgy!! I am definatly jealous! hehe not say I don't love my baby to death but those legs are a PANE to keep clean lol.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Do solid paints count?

This is Josie. She's currently in foal to Keegan, the big handsome fella in my icon.



















She's been to the spa, but forgot to remove her mud mask. 










Those were last spring.


These are my newest.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Rissa: Solids better count!! *smooshes Skippy! and Charity* <3 I love the mud mask, LOL!

Dartanion: Mmmmmmm... black and white paaaaaint... *grabbiest of grabby hands* <3 Gimmeee!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is my 9yo Paint, Hunter....













































K that's enough  hehe


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL I love the picture of Hunter in the snow with the straw in his mouth!! SO CUTE! LOL!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Hercules*

This is Hercules.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are our girls..

14 yr old "Angel"










6 yr old "Lady"










and 4 yr old "Cinnamon"


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

yep solids so count they are so cute,Dartanion I so now what you mean my mares legs are sooooooooo hard to keep clean lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Skippy! said:


> Dartanion: Mmmmmmm... black and white paaaaaint... *grabbiest of grabby hands* <3 Gimmeee!


Te he he you can have his hite legs >.< Just a PAIN at shows LOL I want the rest of him though lol I would give anything to give him black legs... well almost anything.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Well you've all probably seen these pictures on other boards but here is the paint I used to ride:


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

lol, my 14 year old bay mare, her name is angel.
Ireland


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my 10 year old paint Chucky. He is sooo gorgeous!!! I love him sooo much!!!!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not mine, but my friend's paint, Bo. Both his eyes are blue. He is my "boyfriend" as everytime I go over there, he tries to lift up my shirt! :lol:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_And Rissa....having been pregnant myself...I can relate the the expression on Josie's face in the last snow picture! Too cute!_


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

She's not a conventional paint, she's a tri-coloured.
Palomino, black and grey.








Limone


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Ooh Kate! Even better.. She is Buckskin and Paint! =)

I love buttermilk buckskins! =)

... and are you falling off? Or playing a mounted game? ****!


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mounted game  horseball. 

And thanks, I love her colour!


----------

